
Satoshi's Hashrate - mdelias
http://organofcorti.blogspot.com/2014/08/167-satoshis-hashrate.html
======
0x0
Looking at the hash rate reductions and how it seems to be explicitly
controlled first (1) to drop just below 50% and then (2) fading out, it's
almost as if Satoshi was thinking (1) build trust in the network by not
maintaining a 51+% attack position and (2) the network is self-sustainable, my
work here is done.

~~~
boyaka
Yeah, I imagine there was a testing aspect to what he was doing, and you
pointed out some potential tests. Maybe just making sure the version that went
live responds the way he predicted it would.

------
yohanatan
> It's clear that Satoshi was able to achieve some sort of fine tuned [hash-
> rate] control. I'm not sure how such control could be maintained, but I'm
> willing to guess that the standard client on a home PC wouldn't be able to
> do it.

This is something the operating system can provide (or another application).
No need for a 'special' client.

~~~
willvarfar
As he wrote the original client, he could easily slip a `sleep()` into the
version he was running too.

------
abrkn
I find it increasingly hard to believe that Satoshi was one person. It is,
however, in the best interest of everyone but journalists that they keep their
identities hidden to avoid ad hominem attacks.

~~~
amurph
Well, if we have access to his posts (which we do) couldn't someone run it
through a program that attempts to find consistencies in an author's writing
style? I know there are several such. Of course this would only prove if there
was either on 'PR' person for the group or not, but it's a start for testing
this hypothesis.

~~~
wmf
[https://likeinamirror.wordpress.com/2013/12/01/satoshi-
nakam...](https://likeinamirror.wordpress.com/2013/12/01/satoshi-nakamoto-is-
probably-nick-szabo/)

After this article came out Szabo denied that he is Satoshi.

------
streptomycin
From this can we estimate what kind of hardware Satoshi was using? Like was it
feasible to get that hash rate on 1 desktop computer back then, or would he
have been using a large number of computers?

~~~
andrewljohnson
That's what the author concludes actually, that this data might help determine
Satoshi's hardware.

 _" These insights may help investigators determine the sort of hardware
Satoshi used, and how much control he would have had over the early client or
his PC / cloud infrastructure."_

------
thekylemontag
very interesting read.

definitely makes it seem as though Satoshi was a group of people running many
machines.

would be very interested to see more content like this in the future from
other early-stars of the BTC world.

~~~
alex_duf
Or she/he/it was smart enough to behave like a group.

~~~
StavrosK
Or it was a group of people smart enough to realize that behaving like a group
was exactly the thing people would think a group of smart people who want to
stay anonymous would be unlikely to do.

------
mcs
There most likely was a simple gpu miner that wasn't public knowledge until
later, which helped in balancing out the network without needing a horde of
machines early on.

------
MrJagil
I hope Gwern and other writers interested in the Satoshi phenomenon keep tabs
on stuff like this... I mean, the fact that you might be able to deduce his
hardware and other small clues slowly being revealed, might eventually lead to
a pretty stable image of the persona behind Bitcoin.

------
nikanj
Unscrollable on iPad mini. Why must they keep on "improving" the basic web
experience :(

~~~
13throwaway
Use the "reader" button (the three lines in the corner). It's a little known
feature but great on sites like this.

~~~
MBCook
Ah yes, the "un-fuckup the internet" button.

It's existence is a continual reminder of just how little many sites think of
users.

I had been using it more and more in the last year or two, but I'm starting to
give up. Between sites where it doesn't work, the pagination isn't right, or
how slow sites are to load all their 'features' I've simply been leaving sites
more and more.

------
leeoniya
[off-topic] apparently blogspot.com has something against me wanting to use
the top 20% of my scroll bar. (FF and Chrome)

~~~
TheLoneWolfling
Also unreadable without JS.

The mobile version works though.

~~~
pasbesoin
Pull it from Google cache.

(I hate this category of Blogspot templates...)

~~~
pasbesoin
Well, perhaps I was downvoted for "hating" those templates. I really, really
dislike them.

As for the JS dependency, when I want to read an item published under such a
template, I view the Google cache copy. It loads up just fine without JS -- or
I'm forgetting that, foolish me, I have google.com whitelisted.

Not sure about one's satisfaction with this on mobile, but it would be worth a
shot.

